# Strawberry 1/24/09



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

4 of us fished Strawberry today. The ice is roughly 14" on the main body of water. There were a lot of snowmobiles and 4 wheelers on the water today. Fished over by Haw's Point. We caught about 14 between our group. Miller caught 2 over the slot. One good lookin one he's considering puttin on the wall. There was about 8 inches of snow and a little slush under it but wheelers went through it fine other then the boat ramp. Fish took all different lures, none in particular.


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

Now that is a beauty of a fish! Nice haul. Thanks for the report.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Tex-O-Bod-der-yeger.... i smell business... you going to set this boy up right?


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Man what a beauty, we were over out from the ladders a ways, and got five between four of us. I'm always to chicken to go to Haws when I dont have a snowmobile. Our whelers did ok coming back but sure wouldnt want it to get any deeper. I've fished Strawberry my whole life and never caught a fish like that one in the photo. Thats one to be proud of. Are there any spots to be worried about going from the Marina to Haws that someone on a wheeler should avoid? I would really like to get up there again next week, and make it three weeks in a row. Thanks for the report.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the post AFD. Excellent fish there....congrats!

I'm heading up tomorrow, I hope to have similar success. What depth were you fishing?


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Good to see some size Finally coming from the Berry. Good job boys.
If you take a machine out just be very careful of the pressure ridge around Haws


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Berry nut, Haw's Point really isn't that bad to get to on a 4 wheeler. I might be a little sketchy to go to the Meadows or Renegade on a wheeler but I go to Haw's all the time through the ice. There is 1 pressure crack that happens in the same spot every year. it goes directly off the point from Haws across the lake towards the ladders (roughly) You can see where everyone climbs the hill at Haw's to go further down to the renegade area. Just watch that pressure crack. it's obvious though it has about 3 feet of piled up ice on it and you can see it a good 75 yards away. 

Silverflik, we fished 22 feet of water. Most fish were within the bottom 4 feet. Some come through in the middle but very few.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work thats a fatty cut. I like them dark ones.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

That is a great lookin cutt! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

SWEEEET fish! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking fish! We stayed near the boat ramp today and did ok, kinda on the slow side. Wish we had a machine to get us dif places, thats for sure!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey nice job to you and your buddies! That is a beautiful cutt. Did you get a measurement?


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Now that sucker is a honker.


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

AFDude, 

I guess somehow your invite didn't make it to me. Maybe next time I will get the invite.

--
AF


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a good looking fish there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice one! That fish would have won you the money in the gut pile fishing contest!


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

A buddy and I went to the Berry yesterday (1/25). The bites were few and far between. We managed to ice 3 slot cutts and lose one at the hole. We fished from 08:00 to 13:00. The bites were soft and if you were'nt "johnny on the spot" you missed it. We dunked mealies, waxies, minnows, and night crawlers.....surprisingly, all the bites were from jigs tipped with night crawlers.

The weather was WET, WET, WET. The slush is getting pretty bad in some areas but it didn't seem to slow down the 4 wheelers and snowmobiles too much. I didn't see anyone get stuck at least.


----------



## bdmillertime (Jan 7, 2008)

Its was a little over 23 in. right at 5 lbs. and the girth was 12 1/2. It was a fun fight bringing in that sucker.


----------



## escortwagon (Feb 3, 2009)

Heck of a fish miller. Looks like the one time in my life i chose the bed instead of a rod i missed out.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Now that,s worth talking about, one of those Blowberry Hogs ! Thanx for sharing.


----------

